# String or Hair Algae



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

there are a bunch of ways to get the ideal nutrient levels: EI, constant testing of a bunch of stuff, guestimate and observe, etc. doesnt matter if it N or P, or K for that matter. they dont need to be certain levels, they need to be in balance. seachem sells a P test kit. if your P is high you can get phosgaurd, it works (not a miracle product, but it works).

i never heard of a chemical that bonds with silicates to remove them (wouldnt that be great for people with aspestos in their house?). in my nano reef it was a problem since we had diatoms, but we used RO so it gradually ran out as no more entered the tank. i dont know i dont use that fert.


----------



## janealvarado (Sep 8, 2011)

*String Algae Problem*

Someone told me that hydrogen peroxide gets rid of string algae. I haven't tried it yet, but I think it's something worth trying. For my pond, I use beneficial bacteria to control the growth of algae. I'm sure it's a bit different for tanks, but I can't help wondering if it will somehow work for tanks. The Pond Blog has a post on string algae that you might want to check out to further understand their characteristics and what causes and kills them.




Natty said:


> I'm currently having a minor issue with string or hair algae. It's like at the end of some leaves and moss, there's one or two really long strand of algae that looks like hair.
> 
> I've had similar problems before but in much larger amounts and I know how this can escalate. So I just want to confirm my solution with everyone to see if its correct and add some questions to it.
> 
> ...


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

you might like to read this: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/146403-ho2o-dip-2.html#post1507543


----------

